# Effexor xr to Wellbutrin???????



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had any luck with Wellbutrin XL?Did effect IBS-d?May change meds and was wondering?Vamplady


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well since no one replied I will.I tried one Wellbutrin and thought I was going to die.I had D. I had the worst headache ever in my life.I guess I will stick to the Effexor XR and live with the sleepiness.Vamplady


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am taking Cymbalta with some success.No problem with sleeping. I took Wellbutrin several years ago and it made me feel like a zombi.Since I have anxiety problems Effexor made me too edgy when I tried it.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Took my Effexor this morning and what a difference.Except for some zaps I'm better. No D.I took one 37.5mg. and one 150 Wellbutrin XL.Oh my god I thought I was dieing.Cymbalta I tried and cried all the time. Also I felt nothing. I had no feeling anywhere. Its was wierd.Thanks again.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi vamplady im on effexor ive had no real probs with it, touch wood that continues .. I ran out of effexor a few weeks ago (from friday night until tues morning) we had a local holiday here so no doctors surgeries were open, i thought i was going mad, i was sick, dizzy , generally unwell, id hate to go through that again, now im always checking when i need new meds


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Do you have any problems with IBS-d on this medication?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

no i dont have d anymore, to be honest my ibs has settled down a hellava lot,i dont really have any worries regards that..my main worry is the dreaded H word.. (im not saying the word as peeps will get pissed off hearing about it)


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Well something is going wrong with me right now.I keep getting D. My mom died a month back and I don't know if that has set everything off or what.I also had a bout of flu a month ago too.I don't know. I am just frustrated!!!!!!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

must be awful that your mum passed very recently sorry to hear that..id go back to your doc and tell him/her whats happening good luck..


----------

